# New Incoming Today: O&W M-6 In Black Teflon



## Markrlondon (Feb 20, 2009)

Just arrived today: This O&W M-6 in black teflon. Absolutely gorgeous.










I have to admit that it's a little smaller than I'm used to at 40mm but I know I'm a victim (for want of a better word) of the fashion for big watches.


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

Markrlondon said:


> Just arrived today: This O&W M-6 in black teflon. Absolutely gorgeous.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Watches can be to big 40mm is about right IMHO


----------



## Markrlondon (Feb 20, 2009)

gaz64 said:


> Watches can be to big 40mm is about right IMHO


I think tbh I'd be happier if it was 42mm.

It's a beautiful watch but 40mm looks small to my eyes (but I've just taken my Benarus Moray off). Oddly enough I think the black makes this watch look smaller. I previously had a normal stainless steel/green bezel Robert Poseidon in the same size (39/40mm, not 42mm like most Roberts/Steinharts) and it seemed bigger.

Anyway, I've just put the O&W on a grey/black NATO and it looks fantastic, 'small' or not.

I should say that I have nothing against small (by modern standards) watches: I have a vintage Smiths and vintage Oris which are tiny by modern standards, and yet I find them grewt watches to wear.


----------



## gallch (Jan 7, 2007)

Uh-oh - tempted. I have no money tho. And an M4 already, but it's not black is it ??


----------



## Markrlondon (Feb 20, 2009)

gallch said:


> Uh-oh - tempted. I have no money tho. And an M4 already, but it's not black is it ??


You will have PM

**edit**

Now sent


----------

